# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فراموشی تمامی اطلاعات ثبت نام کنکور

## Kamran7

سلام 
من همه اطلاعات ثبت نامی کنکور(شماره پرونده،کد رهگیری و...) رو فراموش کردم.با این حال میشه که کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور رو بگیرم؟

----------


## Moon.Sa

سلام
فک کنم واسه کارت ورود به جلسه فقط کد ملی و سال تولدم کافیه ولی محض احتیاط تو سایت سنجش یه سیستم پاسخگویی داره پیام بده با کد ملی و تاریخ تولدت اطلاعات کنکورتو بهت میدن

----------


## qazal78

من رسید انتخاب رشتمو گم کردم الان نمیتونم برم ویرایش کنم دیروز به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پیام دادم اما تا الان جوابش نیومده امروزم که روز اخر انتخاب رشته س چیکار میتونم انجام بدم به نظرتون؟
کسی تا حالا برای سنجش پیامی گذاشته؟ چقد طول کشید تا جواب دادن؟

----------


## Rubiker

> من رسید انتخاب رشتمو گم کردم الان نمیتونم برم ویرایش کنم دیروز به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پیام دادم اما تا الان جوابش نیومده امروزم که روز اخر انتخاب رشته س چیکار میتونم انجام بدم به نظرتون؟
> کسی تا حالا برای سنجش پیامی گذاشته؟ چقد طول کشید تا جواب دادن؟



معمولا روز  بعدش تا پایان وقت اداری جواب میدن. من 2 بار بشون پیام دادمتا حالا که هر دو بار فردای اون روز جواب دادن

----------


## qazal78

> معمولا روز  بعدش تا پایان وقت اداری جواب میدن. من 2 بار بشون پیام دادمتا حالا که هر دو بار فردای اون روز جواب دادن




پس خداکنه تا اخر امروز جواب بدن
فقط یه چیزی
اینجا تو راهنمای رنگها نوشته پاسخ داده شده با رنگ سبز مشخص میشه ولی من از همون دیروز که درخواست دادم تا الان این رنگش سبز بود روی عنوانم میزنم یه باکس خالی نشونم میده بنظرتون غیرعادیه؟
ولی خب تاریخ پاسخگویی که نداره

----------


## Rubiker

> پس خداکنه تا اخر امروز جواب بدن
> فقط یه چیزی
> اینجا تو راهنمای رنگها نوشته پاسخ داده شده با رنگ سبز مشخص میشه ولی من از همون دیروز که درخواست دادم تا الان این رنگش سبز بود روی عنوانم میزنم یه باکس خالی نشونم میده بنظرتون غیرعادیه؟
> ولی خب تاریخ پاسخگویی که نداره



اصولا باید رنگش زرد میشد و بعدا که جواب دادن سبز میشد ولی شما لاقل تا پایان وقت اداری امروز صبر کنید، ان شالله که مشکلتون حل میشه

----------


## qazal78

> اصولا باید رنگش زرد میشد و بعدا که جواب دادن سبز میشد ولی شما لاقل تا پایان وقت اداری امروز صبر کنید، ان شالله که مشکلتون حل میشه


امتحان کردم حتی درخواست جدیدم میذارم بازم با رنگ سبز نشون میده
نمیدونم واقعا گیج شدم از یه طرفم خیلی استرس دارم
خیلی ممنون که جواب دادین ظاهرا باید منتظر بمونم دیگه چاره ای نیست :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Aliva00

> من رسید انتخاب رشتمو گم کردم الان نمیتونم برم ویرایش کنم دیروز به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پیام دادم اما تا الان جوابش نیومده امروزم که روز اخر انتخاب رشته س چیکار میتونم انجام بدم به نظرتون؟
> کسی تا حالا برای سنجش پیامی گذاشته؟ چقد طول کشید تا جواب دادن؟


ببین برات پیامک میاد برو ببین پیامک اومده

----------


## qazal78

> ببین برات پیامک میاد برو ببین پیامک اومده


از همین تعجب میکنم که پیامکم نیومده برام
من موقع انتخاب رشته اشتباه کردم دستم رفت رو اینتر تا مرحله اخر پیش رفت ولی از اونجایی که هنوز تمام کد رشته هامو وارد نکرده بودم برگشتم به صفحه قبلی که وارد کنم دوباره که خواستم تایید کنم دیگه تایید نشد مجبور شدم صفحه رو ببندم تا دوباره باز کنم ولی بهم پیام داد با این شماره پرونده قبلا انتخاب رشته شده به قسمت ویرایش مراجعه کنید

----------


## Aliva00

> از همین تعجب میکنم که پیامکم نیومده برام
> من موقع انتخاب رشته اشتباه کردم دستم رفت رو اینتر تا مرحله اخر پیش رفت ولی از اونجایی که هنوز تمام کد رشته هامو وارد نکرده بودم برگشتم به صفحه قبلی که وارد کنم دوباره که خواستم تایید کنم دیگه تایید نشد مجبور شدم صفحه رو ببندم تا دوباره باز کنم ولی بهم پیام داد با این شماره پرونده قبلا انتخاب رشته شده به قسمت ویرایش مراجعه کنید


امکان نداره پیامک نیاد نمی‌دونم والا چرا اینطوری منم اولین بار اینتر زدم 
ببین گوشیتو ببر حالت هواپیما بعد در بیار شاید پیامک اومد

----------


## thanks god

> من رسید انتخاب رشتمو گم کردم الان نمیتونم برم ویرایش کنم دیروز به سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پیام دادم اما تا الان جوابش نیومده امروزم که روز اخر انتخاب رشته س چیکار میتونم انجام بدم به نظرتون؟
> کسی تا حالا برای سنجش پیامی گذاشته؟ چقد طول کشید تا جواب دادن؟


سریال ثبت نام داری کنکورت رو داری؟

----------


## qazal78

> امکان نداره پیامک نیاد نمی‌دونم والا چرا اینطوری منم اولین بار اینتر زدم 
> ببین گوشیتو ببر حالت هواپیما بعد در بیار شاید پیامک اومد


درسته حق با شماست چون الان خواهرم انتخاب رشته کرد براش پیامک اومد
والا فکر میکنم اون لحظه سیمکارت همراه اول تو منطقه ما قطع شده بوده دلیلشو نمیدونم ولی من این موضوع رو نمیدونستم فردا صبحش که متوجه شدم دقیقا همین کارو کردم یه چندتا از اس ام اسام اومد این یکی تو لیست نبود  :Yahoo (4): 
خودم واقعا نمیدونم به این شانس باید بخندم یا گریه کنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## qazal78

> سریال ثبت نام داری کنکورت رو داری؟


دست شما درد نکنه دیگه من کنکور نداده انتخاب رشته میکنم؟  :Yahoo (4): 
بله دارم
یه درخواست عمومی نوشتم الان برای سنجش
مشکل اینه که من فراموشی شماره پرونده میزنم سریع در لحظه جواب میده اصلا از طرف سیستم جواب میاد ولی برای کد انتخاب رشته که باید سیستم خودش خودکار جواب بده خطا میده

----------


## thanks god

> دست شما درد نکنه دیگه من کنکور نداده انتخاب رشته میکنم؟ 
> بله دارم
> یه درخواست عمومی نوشتم الان برای سنجش
> مشکل اینه که من فراموشی شماره پرونده میزنم سریع در لحظه جواب میده اصلا از طرف سیستم جواب میاد ولی برای کد انتخاب رشته که باید سیستم خودش خودکار جواب بده خطا میده


برو به آدرس زیر :

https://register1.sanjesh.org/CS_Sar...ViewLogin.aspx

سریال ثبت نام و کد ملی رو بزن تا رسید بیاد

----------


## qazal78

> برو به آدرس زیر :
> 
> https://register1.sanjesh.org/CS_Sar...ViewLogin.aspx
> 
> سریال ثبت نام و کد ملی رو بزن تا رسید بیاد


خیلی خییییلیییی ممنوووونمممم حل شد  :Y (592):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## thanks god

> خیلی خییییلیییی ممنوووونمممم حل شد


خواهش ، خداروشکر

----------

